# Ghosts ?



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi All:

The following pic is of my daughter about 6 weeks after my mother-in-law, 
her Grandmother, died.

My daughter is the type that does believe in spirits/ghosts. She often has said that she feels her Grandmother's presence. We had been talking about her that night.

The pic was taken with an older point and shoot Canon digital camera, with flash. Yes we had fire going that night, but the fire was behind me, there was some wind, but I was up wind of it. There was no lights on, in the yard.

Any body have an explanation ? I don't and I have been taking pictures since the early 60's.

BG


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Was there something shiny hanging in the region of the bright light ?? It looks like the light from the flash bounced off of something, reflecting back into the camera. It was dark and if there was a wind and some string/rope/?? blowing in the breeze, that might explain it .. 

Adjusting the colour intensities/Contrast/Brightness/Gamma only proves that everyone is in the garden .. but that "light source" with my experience cannot be defined any better.

The camera may well have been moved while taking the shot which could explain the motions of light .. the flash would have frozen anything in the picture that was not moving , giving some strange affects.

This happened one day when my camera slipped 











note that there are large changes and small ones


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

and this is what can happen when you don't wait long enough for your shot to finish 

:laugh:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I will have to find the original pic on the lap top and give you the camera settings. That will take a while. 

I did not move the camera as you can see the pic of daughter is in totally in focus.

As far the bright light, on the left, no nothing was there. The only light was the fire behind me. It was dark.

I have seen a few strange marks years ago using and developing film, most likely caused by static electricity when pulling the film out of the canister, but nothing like this, circles.

BG


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The fact that the "stable" parts of the picture are in focus really means nothing in my experience. I have had more ghosts creep into my pictures "accidentally" than I care possibly to admit. If the camera is stable enough for long enough, the camera will show a nice stable picture for those objects. Objects that move in and out of the picture may look as though they were not really there. 

Is there anything on your camera that might have been moving in front of the lens ?? 
I have occasionally taken shots only to find something I was holding was also in the shot blocking the picture.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a picture of my wife that I took a few years back where you can see a stable shot of her and a double "ghost" image of her floating above her. The camera has since gone awol and the pictures are still on it. We're both pretty convinced that our apartment is haunted so once the baby comes and the millions of pictures with her we may see some ghosts.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I have a picture taken 10 seconds later, according to the saved time. Same subject, does not look I moved. I do see a little smoke, but nothing to explain the rings or the bright light at all.

Below the bright spot, was a table with food on it. Nothing in the area of the bright spot.

I too have had a few strange pic's over the years, but this is the strangest one.

BG


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

In most cases one can see a reason for "the unnatural" in a photo. Since we are talking digital we cannot even blame an earlier shot or the film for the abnormality.

If it's a not a ghost maybe you caught an extraterrestrial flying object "spying" on you and your family. :grin: 

The funny thing about the shot I showed above is that I don't remember moving before the shot was over but it can only be that .. and it was strange that it was just a few days after we lost my Dad.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Just going to prove that my memory is good and bring back this old subject.

The answer to your riddle is more than likely SMOKE. and possibly you were holding a lighted cigarette or had a lighted cigarette somewhere closeby.

I saw a very similar affect in a photo recently taken in a smoky room.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A couple of years ago, Mrs WereBo and I were on a weekend stay at Robin Hood's Bay, on the E Yorkshire coast, I took these 2 pics of a stream through the village just seconds apart and approx 6 steps sideways from each other....








-









Mrs WereBo reckon they're water-sprites :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

So, uh... Who is the ghost in the upper right that is spewing the vapor form his mouth?? 

Need the number for the local tabloid??..:grin: You may have a story :4-dontkno. Strange photo.... but very cool!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The shot I showed above is only one of several taken the same evening in the same room. It's the only one that has wisps running around the ceiling. They weren't taken by me I should add and I was also shooting away in the same area although obviously not at the same time, position or direction. 

I think that it is just a case of a camera flash that catches the smoke at the right constituency, angle or background, reflects the light back and gets caught by the camera. BG's smoke appears to be a lot closer and thicker to the camera than in the photo I showed above. When People are smokers or used to being in smokey environments, they don't always spot smoke until such time as it becomes annoying.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm thinking BG has a cigarette in his left hand. Many times the smoke is not obvious until the flash hits it, if the lighting is dim. 

I have some night shots on my camera, that I will transfer to PC soon, and wonder what they will show..:grin: Many pics were a wild guess as to where the subject was due to not being able to see what was on the monitor and not using the viewfinder. It was Halloween night and I was taking pics of the kids and costumes.... it was my first "trick-or-treat" night in over 20yrs and had to document the event.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If it was hallowe'en night, you might well see a few real ghosts running for cover.... :grin:


----------

